# New software update today for iPad. Anyone else have problems?



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I just tried to do the new iPad update.  After a two hour period, it finally said there was an error and is now trying to do a restore from my backup.  Have my fingers crossed that I can get my iPad back up and running.  Did anyone else have any luck?
It looks like it is up and running, but ALL of my music and Apps are gone.  Looks like I'll be busy tonight fixing this.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I haven't done the update yet. Keep us posted about how you are recovering all that you lost.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Didn't know till I read this that there was a new update. Guess I’ll try it out when I get home .


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

The only reason there's an iPhone/iPad update today is to close the PDF vulnerability that is used by jailbreakme.com.  There are zero new features, and no other bugfixes.


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

I had no problems updating both ipad and iphone today.  Each took maybe 20 minutes or so.  I wasn't really worried about the security flaw - you have to open a pdf from a malicious person, or visit a malicious site to be in any danger.  I think it also stops the latests jailbreak from working, so keeps that cat and mouse game going.  I updated so that I would be ready for iOS 4 on my ipad, which could be released on the 16th.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

tdmsu,
Glad to hear that you had some luck.  I have spent the last three hours trying to find and download some of my apps.  Finally have a list put together from all of my iTune e-mail receipts.  Now I can try and add a few non-essential apps as the week goes on.  Will wait a bit before I try that update again.  How annoying!
Just got my Word For Friends back up and running.  Think I'll  play with that after I have my iPad charged up again.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

No problems here with either of the updates.


Mike


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm always hesitant now about updates for my iPod Touch... ever since the 2.0 firmware was released, my iPod has become more and more buggy. It's not just this one iPod either, because I've exchanged it for refurbs 3 times now through Best Buy's extended warranty program. 

My music disappears causing me to have to resync and sometimes to have to restore, and the cover art is all screwed up and I have yet to find a fix that actually works.

I know for most people "Apple just works"... but it couldn't be farther from the truth in my case. Wish I had an alternative, but I really don't. =(


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

tdmsu said:


> I updated so that I would be ready for iOS 4 on my ipad, which could be released on the 16th.


iOS 4 isn't even in beta for iPad yet, and Apple never releases firmware on mondays. There's exactly 0 chance it will be released on the 16th. And no patch makes your device any more or less prepared for any particular software release--they're all complete installation images.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Had to restore twice, but all is OK now!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

911jason said:


> I'm always hesitant now about updates for my iPod Touch... ever since the 2.0 firmware was released, my iPod has become more and more buggy. It's not just this one iPod either, because I've exchanged it for refurbs 3 times now through Best Buy's extended warranty program.
> 
> My music disappears causing me to have to resync and sometimes to have to restore, and the cover art is all screwed up and I have yet to find a fix that actually works.
> 
> I know for most people "Apple just works"... but it couldn't be farther from the truth in my case. Wish I had an alternative, but I really don't. =(


I'm the same way. I have backups of my backups of my backups, the most important feature on any iThings app for me is a way to export data without iTunes, and I delay updating as long as I can comfortably do so. iTunes has lost too many songs and videos for me to ever be completely comfortable with it, and I'd get rid of it completely in a heartbeat were it feasible to do so.


----------

